# Rhaphidophora Cryptantha Help



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

I've had rhaphidophora cryptantha for about 6 months now, and in that time, it has grown probably 12 inches or so, but not a single leaf has come out. It is all stem and there are really small leaves (1/8") all along the stem. How can I get it to grow full sized leaves? It's growing in a 20H with a T5HO light on top.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Ive had the same expereince. VERY slow growth and small leaves, a quarter the size of a dime. This despite seeing other plants with quarter or larger leaves in greenhouse. I suspect it requires very high light levels, but not sure yet.


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

I've also had some that did the same thing. Got long and viney, but as soon as it found a spot it liked, it took off with the large leaves. Grew very fast after that.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

It sounds like it is screaming for more light. It is putting all of it's energy into reaching for more light.


----------



## readygrown (Apr 5, 2008)

I agree, one t5 is what 50 watts, more light. Its the type of plant that needs that perfect spot, especially in a viv.

Sent from my XT897 using Tapatalk


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

These plants are designed to stretch fast for high light. They won't put out larger leaves without a sturdy root hold platform and a direct shot towards high light


----------

